
Fabulous: Functional App Development - adelarsq
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/xamarin/fabulous-functional-app-development/
======
Tolexx
This is surely a nice framework. I took my time to go through it. I would like
to ask. Are there companies currently using it in their stack for mobile app
development??

